# Weather Warning: Falling Birds



## Earl Bonovich

The national weather service has issued a falling bird warning for Chicago this Sunday starting at 12:00 and continuing until approx 3pm CT.

Falling Seahawks could be heavy at times especially around the Soldier Field area. Heavy accumulation is likely!


----------



## shedberg

Now now! :thats:


----------



## FHSPSU67

There's just such a warning in Pittsburgh, too!


----------



## tcusta00

Jets will be falling from the sky in New England. 

Oh wait... that didn't sound very good.


----------



## HersheyBud

LMAO Earl. Life long Bears fan here from Gary. Go Bears!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It's an epidemic... striking birds all over the place...

Ravens found going down... but they went down with a fight...

Falcons are crashing into their own nests...

Weather people and specialists can't understand what is going on, the fear now is that Seahawks may rise and defend the strength of birds accross the nation....


----------



## Sackchamp56

man i hope so, that would be truly funny.


----------



## codespy

In this post, pretend the horse is a bird......

First up........Eagles- :beatdeadhorse:

Then...........Falcons- :beatdeadhorse:

Next up.......Seahawks- :beatdeadhorse:

Sorry Earl....Bears hibernate in winter....remember two weeks ago?

Since the Pack already shutout the Jets this year and nearly beat the Patriots at their house with a second string QB.....I like our chances.

It was nice to finally relax during a game and see my team pull out a can of [email protected]** on the national stage!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's an epidemic... striking birds all over the place...
> 
> Ravens found going down... but they went down with a fight...
> 
> Falcons are crashing into their own nests...
> 
> Weather people and specialists can't understand what is going on, the fear now is that Seahawks may rise and defend the strength of birds accross the nation....


Great post Earl. Is it gonna be a Bears/Packers Championship game, we'll know at 3:00pm today.


----------



## Doug Brott

Birds are definitely falling .. Not looking good for the Seahawks and Jets :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Saw the warnings from the CDC and additional details about this here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2685769#post2685769

Earl might not care for the news in the Post Script. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Earl, if the Bears fall today we will welcome you as a fan to the great team to the North of you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> Earl, if the Bears fall today we will welcome you as a fan to the great team to the North of you.


In a way...a Pack/Bears NFC Championship would be pretty cool too...


----------



## Jhon69

So who's giving us the bird?.:lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In a way...a Pack/Bears NFC Championship would be pretty cool too...


No doubt, they played twice and split. Things would be wild in these parts. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> No doubt, they played twice and split. Things would be wild in these parts. :lol:


My guess is that "wild" would be a gross understatement...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Scott Kocourek said:


> Earl, if the Bears fall today we will welcome you as a fan to the great team to the North of you.


Doesn't look like you'll need to make that decision, at least this week.


----------



## shedberg

Seattle certainly hasn't shown up today. I like the idea of a Bears/Packers game but sorry Earl, GO PACK!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

shedberg said:


> Seattle certainly hasn't shown up today. I like the idea of a Bears/Packers game but sorry Earl, GO PACK!


The Pack will need all the help they can get.... BEARS!!!!!

What is the over-under, that next week's game has higher TV Raitings then the SuperBowl itself?


----------



## Davenlr

I would say it will be close...I am sure it will be more memorable. Id rather watch the game next week than the Super Bowl... Its gonna be great. Hope it SNOWS.


----------



## sigma1914

Earl Bonovich said:


> ...
> 
> What is the over-under, that next week's game has higher TV Raitings then the SuperBowl itself?


The SB's ratings will blow away the NFC title game ratings...by a lot...guaranteed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> The Pack will need all the help they can get.... BEARS!!!!!
> 
> *What is the over-under*, that next week's game has higher TV Raitings then the SuperBowl itself?


WOW - the Bears beat a 7-9 team after a week off and the PACK crushed the #1 seed 13-3 team with no extra rest...hardly equals.

I bet the midwest TV ratings are through the (frozen) roof.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Davenlr said:


> I would say it will be close...I am sure it will be more memorable. Id rather watch the game next week than the Super Bowl... Its gonna be great. Hope it SNOWS.


Forcast for next weekend in Chicago is COLD!!!!
Sub-Zero on Thurs and Friday...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> Forcast for next weekend in Chicago is COLD!!!!
> Sub-Zero on Thurs and Friday...


Perfect...PACKER weather.


----------



## jdh8668

Go Bears. Bring on the cheese curds!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> WOW - the Bears beat a 7-9 team after a week off and the PACK crushed the #1 seed 13-3 team....hardly equals.
> 
> I bet the midwest TV ratings are through the (frozen) roof.


Last time I checked... both games ended up with the rights to play in the NFC championship.

Oh... and umm.. the PACK played in a DOME yesterday, hardly equal to sub-freezing temps today.

(Take a way the pick-6 at the end of the 1st half, and that game last night could have been completely different... The Domination came out of despiration in the second half by Atlanta... Just like the Seahawks took advanage of a prevent defence at the end of today's game)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perfect...PACKER weather.


Yahh... Good history of playing in the cold... how was that game in the DOME yesterday?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

<lifted from a friend's facebook>

Bears fan, a Packers fan and a Seahawks fan are climbing a mountain and arguing about who loves his team more. The Seahawks fan insists that he is the most loyal. "This is for the Seahawks!" He yells, and jumps off the side of the mountain. Not to be outdone, the Bears fan is next to profess his love for his team. He yells, "this is for the Bears!" and pushes the Packers fan off the mountain...GO BEARS


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yahh... Good history of playing in the cold... how was that game in the DOME yesterday?


Apparently much, much better than the one in Solider Field, better known as the rock-hard parking lot of the NFL. 

Let's see...Thump the Giants the 2nd last week in New York...then crush the Bears (#1 squad) in Chicago the final game, then beat the Eagles in Philly, then beat the Falcons in Atlanta....

Next week looks like a picnic in comparison. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....then crush the Bears (#1 squad) in Chicago the final game...


If that was the definition of "crush", no wonder you are pumping the kool-aid so much...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Earl Bonovich said:


> If that was the definition of "crush", no wonder you are pumping the kool-aid so much...


The indeed did crush the Bears in Chicago, since Lovelost...uh....Lovie Smith playing his full squad the whole game, just out of spite in a meaningless game to them.

That made the thumping all the sweeter...Cutler spent more time on the ground than the ball did.... :grin:

The Bears going any further in the playoffs would be a travesty equal to the Seahawks being in the playoffs in the first place.

Guess Mrs HDTVfan (Chicago-born) is gonna have to watch the game somewhere else...

Get the feeling there might be some "fun" next week? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Let the games being.... !rolling

Q: Did you hear the new penalty for speeding in Illinois?
A: On the first offense they give you Bears tickets, and on the second offense, they make you use them.

Q: How do you keep a Chicago Bear out of your yard?
A: Put up goal posts.

Q. How many Chicago Bears does it take to change a light bulb?
A: It doesn't matter: They're always in the dark.

Q: What do you call 53 people sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
A: The Chicago Bears.

Q: Where do you go in Chicago in case of a tornado?
A: Soldier Field - they never have a touchdown there.

Q: What do you call a Chicago Bear with a Super Bowl ring?
A: A thief.

Q: Why doesn't Springfield Illinois have a professional football team?
A: Because then Chicago would want one.

Q: What's the difference between the Chicago Bears & a dollar bill?
A: You can still get four quarters out of a dollar bill.

Q: What do the Chicago Bears and possums have in common?
A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!

Q: How many Chicago Bears does it take to win a Super Bowl?
A: Nobody knows and we may never find out.

And my favorite:

Q: What do the Chicago Bears and Billy Graham have in common?
A: They both can make 70,000 people stand up and yell "Jesus Christ!".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

*Shipwrecked*

A Packers fan, a Bears fan, and a Vikings fan get shipwrecked on an island and some natives take them to their king.

At first, the king plans to execute them, then, he decides to grant them one wish, twenty lashes on the back, and let them go.

The Vikings fan wishes for a pillow strapped to his back. It doesn't hold well during the whipping and broke after 5 whips, leaving 15 painful marks on his back.

The Bears fan wishes for 2 pillows. It lasts for ten whips and he ended up screaming in pain.

When it was the Packer's fan's turn though, a smile came across his face.

"I wish for 300 whips," the king thought the Packers fan was being very brave and noble, so he gave him another wish. "I wish the Bears fan strapped to my back!"

...and *only* one more week to game time... !rolling


----------



## jdh8668

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apparently much, much better than the one in Solider Field, better known as the rock-hard parking lot of the NFL.
> 
> Let's see...Thump the Giants the 2nd last week in New York...then crush the Bears (#1 squad) in Chicago the final game, then beat the Eagles in Philly, then beat the Falcons in Atlanta....
> 
> Last time I checked that Bears game was played in Green Bay the last game of the season. When they played in Chicago, the only thing the Packers won was penalties assessed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jdh8668 said:


> Last time I checked that Bears game was played in Green Bay the last game of the season. When they played in Chicago, the only thing the Packers won was penalties assessed.


Yup...and even the frozen tundra has heating coils to avoid the disgrace of a place called Soldier Field from those rock-hard sidelines. Even the national announcers cited it twice during the game...guess the Bears need every trick in the book to pull out wins... :lol:


----------



## sigma1914

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...and even the frozen tundra has heating coils to avoid the disgrace of a place called Soldier Field from those rock-hard sidelines. Even the national announcers cited it twice during the game...guess the Bears need every trick in the book to pull out wins... :lol:


Soldier Field is a disgrace as far as field conditions. They need to field -turf, badly.


----------



## codespy

Forecast for Sunday is around 22 and partly cloudy. If we play similar to last Saturday.....the Bears don't have a chance....and no I'm not biased.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

codespy said:


> Forecast for Sunday is around 22 and partly cloudy. If we play similar to last Saturday.....the Bears don't have a chance....and no I'm not biased.


The NFL has sent several officials to Soldier Field to monitor playing conditions there for the upcoming Divisional Championship game.

No joke.

There is a genuine concern about how bad they were this past week, and they do want a repeat of any injuries amplified by rock-hard sidelines of turf that is cited as marginal.


----------



## shedberg

I saw a posting that there will be a special bear hunt in Chicago this weekend!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

shedberg said:


> I saw a posting that there will be a special bear hunt in Chicago this weekend!!!!


Not so sure...

Last week...Charles Tillman's activities (in particular) and a few other Bears were zealously protected by the Zebras.


----------



## jdh8668

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup...and even the frozen tundra has heating coils to avoid the disgrace of a place called Soldier Field from those rock-hard sidelines. Even the national announcers cited it twice during the game...guess the Bears need every trick in the book to pull out wins... :lol:


Last time I checked, both teams have to play on the same surface. Don't blame the Bears for the surface. Blame the Chicago Park District who owns Soldier field. The District is ran by all those crooked Chicago politicians who have pretty much decimated most of Illinois' finances.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jdh8668 said:


> Last time I checked, both teams have to play on the same surface. Don't blame the Bears for the surface. Blame the Chicago Park District who owns Soldier field. The District is ran by all those crooked Chicago politicians who have pretty much decimated most of Illinois' finances.


You may consider checking again....design decisions in Chicago were made by consensus and through collaboration.

In contrast - the Packers installed a heated coil system that has repeatedly worked well in severe cold below their turf decades ago, to avoid the same embarrassing debacle of a playing surface found at Soldier Field.


----------



## SWORDFISH

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is a genuine concern about how bad they were this past week, and they do want a repeat of any injuries amplified by rock-hard sidelines of turf that is cited as marginal.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> Yup...and even the frozen tundra has heating coils to avoid the disgrace of a place called Soldier Field from those rock-hard sidelines. Even the national announcers cited it twice during the game...guess the Bears need every trick in the book to pull out wins...
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> You may consider checking again....design decisions in Chicago were made by consensus and through collaboration.
> 
> In contrast - the Packers installed a heated coil system that has repeatedly worked well in severe cold below their turf decades ago, to avoid the same embarrassing debacle of a playing surface found at Soldier Field.


I will preface my comments by stating that I am not defending the turf at Soldier Field. It is a disgrace and has been for years.

Like Lambeau Field, Soldier Field does have heating coils. The difference is that Lambeau's coils extend past the sidelines under the player bench area. Soldier Field's coils end at the outer edge of the sidelines.

Despite what the "knowledgeable" National announcers claimed, the field conditions had nothing to do with the injuries that were sustained by Seattle players.

John Carlson made an ill-advised leap when he was about to be tackled, which caused him to get upended and land on his head. The turf where he landed is heated by coils. His awkward landing caused the injury, not the field.

Marcus Trufant took a knee to the head while making a tackle in the middle of the field. His injury had nothing to do with the turf.

The criticism of Soldier Field's turf by players generally refers to the poor footing. This is not caused by a frozen field. The problem is that chunks of the turf tear up when players are trying to stop or make a cut, which causes them to slip. This problem is worse when the field is wet, as it was during the Seattle game.

It is ridiculous that in the seven years since Soldier Fied was renovated, they have not been able to resolve this issue. But as they like to say, both teams have to play on it.

SF


----------



## codespy

WI DNR just released these..................


----------



## shedberg

codespy said:


> WI DNR just released these..................


:icon_lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

codespy said:


> WI DNR just released these..................


!rolling

I thinks he gets "comped" on those... :lol:


----------



## jdh8668

Someone wrote in urine "Packers suck!" in the snow in Aaron Rodgers' front yard, so he called GB police. They took a sample and said they would be back...
They returned a day later and said, "We have good and bad news. The good news is it's Brian Urlacher's urine. The bad news is that it's your GF's handwriting."

GO BEARS!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Football Summary of All Time:

Upon Further Review...the Bears Still Suck.

Don't Cry Jay...It'll be Over Soon...


----------



## fluffybear

It has been said that the British army wore red coats so that, if they were shot, their opponent would not be able to tell that they were bleeding. I guess that explains why the Packers wear yellow pants. 

GO BEARS!


----------



## BudShark

I like Turtles... and I predict a GB/Pitt SB.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

fluffybear said:


> It has been said that the British army wore red coats so that, if they were shot, their opponent would not be able to tell that they were bleeding. I guess that explains why the Packers wear yellow pants.
> 
> GO BEARS!


That's so that Bears vomit doesn't show up.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

*GO PACKERS!*


----------



## codespy

BudShark said:


> I like Turtles... and I predict a GB/Pitt SB.


Some would say that would be a pretty *CHEESY* Superbowl! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Upon further review...the Bears don't suck...just Cutler does...


----------

